
Don't Save Journalism - 22m22s22h
https://popula.com/2020/05/28/dont-save-journalism/
======
pmdulaney
Interesting short article about a black man who gets himself in trouble with a
psycho white woman -- simply because he asks her to adhere to the leash laws
that apply to Central Park in NYC where they both were at the time.

Mostly this seems to be a promotion for Popula.

